# in your dreams



## Seikun

Hi.
How do you say this sarcastic expression in Japanese as when someone says something arrogantly and you dislike that very much and express your incredulity?

Thanks very much^^


----------



## frequency

We say 「おまえの頭の中ではな」, a common Internet slang. Note that we use head not dreams, and adding comma is fine, for example, 'That would be wonderful, in your head'. （それは）すごく良いだろう、おまえの頭の中ではな。


----------



## Seikun

frequency said:


> We say 「おまえの頭の中ではな」, a common Internet slang. Note that we use head not dreams, and adding comma is fine, for example, 'That would be wonderful, in your head'. （それは）すごく良いだろう、おまえの頭の中ではな。


Interesting. I am a bit curious about the last two hiragana. Are they wa and na respectively?

Thank you very much!


----------



## frequency

Seikun said:


> Are they wa and na respectively?


Yes! this な works similarly to よ or ね. は here works to limit: in 'your' head.


----------



## akimura

I can't think of any idiomatic Japanese phrase that always work as a translation of "In your dreams."

The Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary says that "in your dreams" is used to tell soomebody that something they are hoping for is not likely to happen.  The Dictionary shows the following sample dialogue:



> "I'll be a manager before I'm 30."  " In your dreams."



Well then, here are some phrases that came up on my mind for "in your dreams" for the above sample:

「無理。」「無茶。」「あり得ないでしょう。」「夢物語でしょう。」「夢でも見ていれば。」


----------



## Seikun

Thanks Frequency and Akimura^^


----------



## puny_god

And I learned something new today, thank you very much.  I didn't know this internet slang before.


frequency said:


> We say 「おまえの頭の中ではな」, a common Internet slang. Note that we use head not dreams, and adding comma is fine, for example, 'That would be wonderful, in your head'. （それは）すごく良いだろう、おまえの頭の中ではな。



The only expression equivalent to "in your dreams" I've heard before in anime was ありえない.


----------



## frequency

Yep and this also focuses on 'only you', from speaker to listener. (Only in the listener's head, it's good.)


----------



## pauro13

Oh, bunch of geniuses. Thanks! Who would have thought just by randomly reading stuffs, you will learn something. xD yume demo mite ire ba! I guess this is a cool slang.


----------



## frequency

Ah! Be careful when you use おまえの～, because this sounds offensive.


----------



## pauro13

frequency said:


> Ah! Be careful when you use おまえの～, because this sounds offensive.



So much aware. Haven't you remembered me posting and asking about おまえ？xD I never used that word anymore after I've learned about it.


----------

